# Making a new website ! Help and suggestions



## shantanu (Oct 15, 2007)

greetings to all fellow members and friends !

I got bored of my website and am planning to change it completey, 
Regarding the new color and things, i am stuck on Leopard theme for my new website, want a change  , now i am unable to get any Apple/Leopard style CSS or theme ! (the shiny black and a greyish combination) . 
all other suggestions are welcomed as i am really confused for a new outlook.

you can visit my site right now : www.thecomputernext.com

i am also planning to run a daily update section. 

SO, Any Ideas are welcome,i hope i will tons of replies and ideas to use. 

Thanks

Shantanu Kaushik


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 15, 2007)

1.Have a look at vishal gupta's site HERE.You can use those shiny icons he has used and that reflection effect looks damn cool.
2.Remove that 'use genuine be genuine' and 'learn the risks of counterfeit softwares' man.They are a big turn off!.
3.You see most of your pages are occupied by images and thats not cool....make it more text based....use some animations.....make the pages bandwidth friendly.


----------



## shantanu (Oct 15, 2007)

thanks man, good suggestions
vishal has a cool site, but as i said something different from Vista  , and yeah i was also thinking about the same regarding pics ! keep it coming please..  , and i will also think about genuine


----------



## Kiran.dks (Oct 15, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself hit on the right spot. Your site is having too many BIG images. Frankly it looks like a ad hoarding to me! Concentrate on it. Make it more pleasant look. Font colour of main content text gets mixed with background colour. Try to bring it to front with some good colour. Simplicity is best idea. Keep it simple. 
All the best.


----------



## dreams (Oct 15, 2007)

The Website shuld be light on Internet..

If u use lots of images, It takes a long time to load(For dial-up).

Remove images, Use light colors so that the Text is visible, the website whould be pleasant on our eyes, Use css and divide ur sections.

Any more queries??? Pls feel free to shoot.
(Me myself is a Web applications developer)


----------



## Pathik (Oct 15, 2007)

@ shantanu sir
wd a leopard look suit a ms mvp's site???


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 15, 2007)

You can change it completely and use Photoshop created menus.Like shiny buttons,menu bars.Also i dont know its me or not but the text on your site is very arey kya bolte hai usko "aisa lag raha hai jaise chuhe ne kutar liya ho" 



			
				pathiks said:
			
		

> @ shantanu sir
> wd a leopard look suit a ms mvp's site???


Haan shantanu bhai site kya discovery channel ke liye banani hai.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Oct 15, 2007)

change the layout the contact us/search panel should be located somewhere else.use another background for main contents coz the font looks a bit dull specially for the troubleshooting section


----------



## shantanu (Oct 15, 2007)

thanks guys for great replies.. i was in need of all this... and where to get a good CSS and should i also look for flash work.. ?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 15, 2007)

shantanu said:
			
		

> thanks guys for great replies.. i was in need of all this... and where to get a good CSS and should i also look for flash work.. ?


Yes make a good banner in flash.


----------



## shantanu (Oct 15, 2007)

Only banner ? i was planning to design the whole website in Dreamweaver ? wat say  , and will black color theme ok ? and i am not onto photoshopping more than making my pics fair and clear  (lol) so need help on that !

thanks

offtopic : hey man can you name this song of fort minor in your siggy.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 15, 2007)

shantanu said:
			
		

> Only banner ? i was planning to design the whole website in Dreamweaver ? wat say  , and will black color theme ok ? and i am not onto photoshopping more than making my pics fair and clear  (lol) so need help on that !
> 
> thanks
> 
> offtopic : hey man can you name this song of fort minor in your siggy.


fort minor -remember the name


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 15, 2007)

@shantanu:If you use too much flash animations it will make your website highly bandwidth unfriendly.The pages should load quickly...nobody likes to wait so make your pages lightweight.

Yea black colour theme sounds interesting(but dont the webdesigning gurus always say 'use light background'?).Anyways worth trying.

Offtopic:I have that song in Video.


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 15, 2007)

i dont think it wil be a good idea (black theme ) ..... i mean the theme shuld be appealing to eyes with a sense of warmth ... so tht it wld create +ve effect on the viewers ......rest depends on ur creativity........


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 15, 2007)

Try a lot of blue and green in your website to give a cool look.Black looks like you are creating any hacking website or illegal websites or p...


----------



## shantanu (Oct 15, 2007)

hmmm cool.. well i have that song in Video , but never knew the name  (i have two videos of that song)

ontopic : so what should be the color combination ? i will start making the pages today and will post the demo links .. so please check it out guys..  thanks


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 15, 2007)

+1 for guarav_indian.


----------



## vish786 (Oct 16, 2007)

the first impression what i got from ur site is

1) it looks as if it has nothing much... honestly... site impression matters for fast readers/browsing ppl.  place a link of whatever is their on ur "subpages"... like indexing

2) proper formatting and alignment is also required for easily locating stuff... 
a person should feel that their is something informative in the site, 
which will help him... well try to avoid long pages.

3)most important "rapid updation" should be done... this is a little hard sometimes.

4)and remember always post pics  along with articles.... remember the saying... "pics say thousands words.... "

Offtopic:
i copied ur siggy and manipulated it


----------



## shantanu (Oct 16, 2007)

should i be offended by the siggy thing ?  and yeah i know my site has mistakes ! and i was asking the way for rapid updatation.. ?


----------



## vish786 (Oct 16, 2007)

a true friend says the truth... even the fact if ur face is dirty(which isnt  )... i only said ur site is dirty


----------



## Lucky_star (Oct 16, 2007)

Your pages have got a lot of unnecessary commented out codes. What are they doing there?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 16, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> a true friend says the truth... even the fact if ur face is dirty(which isnt  )... i only said ur site is dirty


issey ghatiya site maine kahin nahi dekhi  I was just trying to say the truth.


----------



## Lucky_star (Oct 16, 2007)

^^^ Lol


----------



## shantanu (Oct 16, 2007)

hmm ! many things are seen for the first time in life  , well i was talking about the siggy thing you said vish ! not the site thing..  thanks for telling the truth gaurav 

shantanu


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 16, 2007)

shantanu said:
			
		

> hmm ! many things are seen for the first time in life  , well i was talking about the siggy thing you said vish ! not the site thing..  thanks for telling the truth gaurav
> 
> shantanu


yaar truth is always karwaa.


----------



## shantanu (Oct 16, 2007)

was it karwa .. i thought.. well leave it.. as i am changing the site, it doesnt matter you say it whatever..  , thank god you didnt see my old site... or else you would have vommited.. (truth : this site was made in 30hrs. ) (so how good it can be)


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 16, 2007)

shantanu said:
			
		

> was it karwa .. i thought.. well leave it.. as i am changing the site, it doesnt matter you say it whatever..  , thank god you didnt see my old site... or else you would have vommited.. (truth : this site was made in 30hrs. ) (so how good it can be)


karwaa is a opposite of meetha


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 16, 2007)

@shantanu: put up a skeletal site as soon as possible man and then ask for feedbacks....it will be more productive.


----------



## anandk (Oct 16, 2007)

^ i agree with this sgstn.


----------



## iMav (Oct 16, 2007)

get urself a content manager like wordpress or download some template and work on it


----------



## din (Oct 18, 2007)

I agree with iMav. If you like, go for wordpress. And some nice theme. It will be simple and attractive.

Another thing is, as far as possible, avoid using Front Page. This has nothing to do with win-lin or MS fight, but FP really sux as it add hell lot of unwanted codes in your html page and making it heavy. Neat code will make it load fast and it will look nice in all browsers. 

If you prefer not to use wordpress, make some simple site using any other HTML editor. Also for images, i mean the links, use some other image editor (not sure which you used as the letters in links looks broken / edge messed up).

Also, it is better to make some basic pages and then continue updating the site every day than making it in one stretch.


----------



## piyush gupta (Oct 19, 2007)

i thinks shantanu

first think of ur target audinece

and make on basic of that

if ur  targetting just funa dn time pass then ur site is too gud

and if ur targeting traffic and earning make a decent one daily upated with some informative contents
and something else...

i dont know too much as i m not an expert

my site is still under construction coz i forgot who is my target audience

Actually messed up in work
so rarely update blog...


----------



## shantanu (Feb 7, 2008)

*www.thecomputernext.com 

guys once more please check out and tell me how is the main page...


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 8, 2008)

Some suggestions...
1. Punch line of your website is out of webpage when viewed in Firefox and Opera Browser. It works good only in IE. You need to work on this and make it more compatible.
2. "Search" box is given more importance by placing in middle of Header. I suggest make it Right aligned.
3. Radius out /Chamfer edges of "Computer Next background images like those  for tab buttons. It makes the look more uniform.

Otherwise site is pretty good. Congrats!


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 8, 2008)

New York Times link is not wroking...

Punch line is not visible


No articles to explore..

Fresh Advice is gud.


----------



## shantanu (Feb 8, 2008)

thanks to you guys for the suggestions, will work on them 

piyush, its just beta and under construction, so i wanted to know about the layout, that it should not be heavy on Internet resources 

will ut up the whole site in a couple of days .. and will work on the layout you guys said..

EDIT : now see it plz... and please  if possible give me e screenshot in firefox and opera, i just installed opera and the site is working fine for me 

so plz help me guys make out where it is not displayed correctly  

thanks


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 9, 2008)

*img352.imageshack.us/img352/7858/screenshotdl6.th.png

It is screenshot from Firefox.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 9, 2008)

one word:


> "Anyone who slaps a 'this page is best viewed with Browser X' label on a Web page appears to be yearning for the bad old days, before the Web, when you had very little chance of reading a document written on another computer, another word processor, or another network."
> -- Tim Berners-Lee in Technology Review, July 1996


*www.anybrowser.org/campaign/
viewable with any browser campaign


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 12, 2008)

The site is looking cool. I think pages are under construction. Please let us know if you need any kind of help.


----------



## shantanu (Jun 16, 2008)

guys .. i chose to go with WP , thanks to choto_cheeta, Gigacore, utsav ,Cyrus for hosting and VG for helping.. now i am writing content.. the site isnt published yet.. but plz check out the beta and suggest what is missing.. ? about the theme and other things... ?

thanks

shantanu
EDIT : lool forgot to place the link 
*thecomputernext.com/blog


----------



## Faun (Jun 16, 2008)

the header takes way too much space, content is pushed down.

Thats kinda bad for lazy surfers


----------



## shantanu (Jun 16, 2008)

yeah that will be taken care of..  leaving that ? should i change the theme ?

guys please respond, you are the ones who can help me i getting a good blog.. else i am a dumbo in blogging


----------



## hullap (Jun 16, 2008)

the theme is uber cool


----------



## shantanu (Jun 16, 2008)

okay .. anay changes to be suggested... well i am thinkig to use the Wista theme


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 16, 2008)

the theme is terrible.
its the layout actually.


----------



## sreenidhi88 (Jun 16, 2008)

font size is too small man.very difficult to read lengthy posts.
although i have used dark background in my blog,one thing i observe in any popular site is white is the default background color.
in the beginning even i thought of building using html,but then the update process was taking very long time.and building cool themes like one you get in wordpress themes takes lot of time for beginners,moreover you can customize wordpress themes to your needs.so wordpress is highly recommended for starters like me

offtopic:i need to display number of posts in particular category under category section.
how do i do it??   ex   computer(21)...

we should have sticky thread for reviewing websites of forum members,like one they have in x10hosting forums


----------



## shantanu (Jun 17, 2008)

theme changed to WIsts... any thing now ? akshay ??


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 17, 2008)

This one is much better.
In the last one the division happened right at the center of the screen.


----------



## shantanu (Jun 17, 2008)

i need some three Column themes  where to get em ?


----------



## VarDOS (Jun 17, 2008)

Make Your Website Totally Made With Flash 

Like Disney and others 

It Will Be Cool


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 17, 2008)

^And what will you for SEO then?
Also flash programming is expensive.....it not like you open your editor and,write 25 lines of codes and it works!


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 17, 2008)

@ *thecomputernext.com/blog/

When Page opened, 60% of page has no content just a windows logo (not that I mind that  )...
What I mean is Its such a drag to scroll down to read content. In Sidebar "Catagories" section is too much at bottom.. IMO its better to place that just below That [Home/About/Revie..]
Search Box (with windows logo) is taking too much precious Page Space.


----------



## shantanu (Jun 17, 2008)

QM : fixed
the header logo is now edited


----------



## tuxfan (Jul 6, 2008)

Just a few points ....


Existing theme is bad (actually it sucks!).
The theme is dull (grey always is dull) and has an overdose of vista logo.
Avoid flash for various reasons ...
Is b/w hungry
Search engine unfriendly (although that will change soon)
Some ppl use flash blockers. Isn't it?
 
There are plenty of good free themes for WP. Spend some time searching.

If no ready-made theme works and you are willing to SPEND look for some professionals.

If you like some existing theme and you want CSS manipulation, you can send a PM to me.


----------



## iMav (Jul 7, 2008)

The poor guy has been hunting for a theme since quite a long time. He hasn't come across a single theme that he likes.


----------



## Faun (Jul 7, 2008)

^^lolz


----------



## shantanu (Jul 7, 2008)

, thanks guys.. Gigacore is helping me a lot in this.. but after everything 90% guys say the theme sucks  , am searching for the themes


----------



## Faun (Jul 7, 2008)

Isnt it a little too long since u started searching !


----------



## iMav (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah! It is. Find him one if you can.


----------



## Faun (Jul 7, 2008)

^^Lol....he is much more pro than me.
Guess there are some good links for best wordpress themes in google search.


----------



## iMav (Jul 7, 2008)

Maine bhi usko wohi bola


----------



## vish786 (Jul 9, 2008)

@shantanu, "U R legend", I thought only deads become legend


----------



## shantanu (Jul 9, 2008)

lol ! Many things happen first time re


----------



## tuxfan (Jul 13, 2008)

Before you go theme-hunting, decide on a few things ....

1. Whether you need 2 column theme or 3 column (or more!?)
2. Do you want light background or dark?
3. Do you want brighter colours or sober ones?


----------

